# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola beam at an angle

## bosun

G'day 
I'm building a pergola that needs to have the outer beam at an angle to the line of the house. This means the rafters at one end will be longer than the rafters at the other end. To keep the roof fall correct at each end I either need to make the outer beam level and rake the framing brackets in line for the rafter ends - or - slope the outer beam and keep the framing brackets in a straight line. Would appreciate thoughts on which way is preferred, looks best etc. Rough drawing attached.

----------

